# Christmas Dinner Question



## ddog27 (Dec 17, 2007)

I was watching the Food network and Tyler Florin said, â€œThanksgiving is all about the Turkey but Christmas is all about the Prime rib.â€


----------



## wittdog (Dec 17, 2007)

We dont' do a xmass dinner..we kind of graze..ham turkey sammies...


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 17, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> We dont' do a xmass dinner..we kind of graze..ham turkey sammies...



What do you get the day after Christmas?


----------



## Griff (Dec 17, 2007)

We do alaska king crab on Christmas Eve and a rib roast with Yorkshire pudding on Christmas day.


----------



## john pen (Dec 17, 2007)

We'll do either prime rib, or some type of beef roast...


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 17, 2007)

Xmas eve is prime rib...Turkey is Xmas Day...ham too...


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 17, 2007)

Ham , Tamales...we have to have something to unwrap......


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 17, 2007)

Rib Roast


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2007)

We're doing a turkey this year for Christmas because my son hasn't had a home cooked turkey in 4 years. I'm also doing fresh & smoked kielbasa and my mom is bring a tray of lasagna. Should be some good eats!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 17, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leftovers...don't forget the Polish Sausage.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well this year I got three free honey baked hams so we be eatin those. And I like to cook jambalaya.


----------



## Unity (Dec 17, 2007)

It depends on where we are and what _they're_ having. We haven't had Christmas at home since sometime in the 1970s. 

--John  8) 
(This year will be at our son's in Salinas CA. I haven't asked what we'll be eating.)


----------



## wittdog (Dec 17, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> It depends on where we are and what _they're_ having. We haven't had Christmas at home since sometime in the 1970s.
> 
> --John  8)
> (This year will be at our son's in Salinas CA. I haven't asked what we'll be eating.)


CA....you might need my tofu recipe


----------



## Unity (Dec 17, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, maybe I could talk them into letting me grill a Santa Maria tri-tip.   

--John  8)


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 17, 2007)

Turkey on a big ol Fosters can for Xmas.
Christmas eve I am working so I guess it will be Subway.


----------



## WildFireEric (Dec 18, 2007)

Whatever's on the menu at Denny's


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2007)

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> Whatever's on the menu at Denny's



Were the ribs that bad?


----------



## WildFireEric (Dec 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> WildFireEric said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for asking Larry. The ribs were fine. I might need to try my BBQ Galore chicken holder for a Xmas chicken? That was one of the reasons I was late to cook them ribs. That and I accidentally did a "Magoo" and turned into the mall traffic. I might need to change my name to magoo eric if i do anymore bonehead things.  

We never cook for Xmas. Too much work. In CA we'd go to Amy folk's house. Out here in VA, we're on our own. McDonalds is usually closed that day  I might check out Arbys or something. Rumor has it that Amy might do some baking this weekend. She has plenty of stuff to do it. So might have some left over cookies for Xmas this year or do a chicken. Will keep you posted if you really care.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2007)

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was kididng about the ribs!  You gotta WSM Eric, don't do McD's for X-mas dinner!  There's all kinds of stuff you can cook, turkey, ham, rib roast, etc.  Forget McDonald..............if you start planning and cooking now dinner should be ready by Christmas!


----------



## WildFireEric (Dec 18, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> WildFireEric said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was kididng about the ribs!  You gotta WSM Eric, don't do McD's for X-mas dinner!  There's all kinds of stuff you can cook, turkey, ham, rib roast, etc.  Forget McDonald..............if you start planning and cooking now dinner should be ready by Christmas![/quote:2r5vttzx]

Thanks Larry. I'm joking of course. I'd never eat McD on Xmas, but Denny's is a possibility. We're actually debating on doing a roadie to Carolina for some tasty food. We'll save her Ronco Ron-rip-off thing for New Years dinner.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 18, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah right, Wittdog eating tofu! I damn nearly fell out of my chair laughing at that!


----------



## WildFireEric (Dec 18, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Korean or Kabob bbq tofu? Is it any good? Does BBQ magically make tofu edible or is there a threhold of beer, smoke and bbq sauce involved?

Can someone be kicked out being a KCBS judge for bbqing tofu if it can be proved to not be promoting "..excellence in barbecue and the American way of life may be strengthened and preserved forever...." yada yada..??????

I'd hate to lose my investment in that if someone would rat me out that my bbq sucked so bad that I'm basically un-American and all that.


----------



## ddog27 (Dec 19, 2007)

After all this prime rib talk I went to Albertsons and picked up a rib roast. Do you guys have any tips for a first time prime rib cooker?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2007)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> After all this prime rib talk I went to Albertsons and picked up a rib roast. Do you guys have any tips for a first time prime rib cooker?



Season with kosher salt, fresh cracked pepper and garlic.  Cook in an oven or indirect on a grill at 250-275 until you get to 125* internal temp, then finish over direct heat searing all sides until you get an internal temp of 130-135*, tent with foil and let rest before carving.  Cook indirect longer if you prefer medium.


----------



## Unity (Dec 19, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. This morning for breakfast I had Kashi GoLean Crunch cereal with soy milk.   

--John  8)


----------



## Griff (Dec 19, 2007)

Geeez John. You can't say stuff like that on this board.


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 19, 2007)

We decided on smoking a duck for xmas dinner. On Fri. we are going to the Italian Market along 9th st in South Phila to buy one. Thats the place with the burning 55 gal drums in the street where Rocky ran through during training. 
Thought about buying a live one for about 15 seconds. Thing would crap all over everything on the way home. 
Anyone know what time and temp is required on a duck?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> We decided on smoking a duck for xmas dinner. On Fri. we are going to the Italian Market along 9th st in South Phila to buy one. Thats the place with the burning 55 gal drums in the street where Rocky ran through during training.
> Thought about buying a live one for about 15 seconds. Thing would crap all over everything on the way home.
> Anyone know what time and temp is required on a duck?



My mil has always cooked them like a turkey.


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Rag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're saying cook at 350* in the stick burner, not down at 240*?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 19, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I'm saying she does them in the oven like a turkey. Do you do turkeys on your stick burner? If so, do it like you do them.


----------



## Griff (Dec 19, 2007)

I have done several ducks with the recipe posted by Jeff Lowe in this thread and they came out great. Be careful because they render a lot of fat.
http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x/a/tpc ... 8480060152


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. At this point I think I'll split the duck and smoke at 320*. Not sure yet on a rub. I think I'll make a sauce out of my home made habanero sauce and peach jam, taking a cue from Wittdog.
I want to render as much fat as possible and produce a crisp skin. May have to jack the temp up at the end.


----------



## Unity (Dec 20, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get back on a board-type topic, Griff.   

I was in a small Salinas grocery store yesterday and checked out the meat case. There were 5 or 6 tri-tips at $7.49/lb. I'll never see that in VA.    I also noticed that there were canned pinquito beans among the veggies, something else that won't show up in VA.

--John  8) 
(I heard a guy talking at the meat counter after picking up his fresh ham, telling another guy in detail how he does 'em indirect in his Weber kettle, finishing with brown sugar and mustard. I chatted with him later and suggested he might be ready for a WSM. He was unknowledgeable but very interested.)


----------

